# Surge goes from 7× to gone instantly



## Indy Driver

Has anybody else noticed that within the last 6 months surge shows up, you can be in the exact middle of the surge zone and then get multiple request from 20+ minutes away with no surge? I also watched today as I drove downtown, the surge went from 7×(which is the only reason I'm on the road in icy 10° weather) to absolutely nothing instantly. Normally it goes down slowly. Uber tricks drivers into getting online via fake surge. Its deceitful and I just turn my app off and wait. I will not reward them for that. I wish they treated drivers better, at least allow tipping if they're going to screw us on surge, it costs them nothing and makes the difference between this being worth it...


----------



## DrivingZiggy

Indy Driver said:


> Uber tricks drivers into getting online via fake surge. Its deceitful and I just turn my app off and wait.


Aren't you doing the same thing? I mean, Uber is creating that fake surge. But you're creating that fake dearth. Same thing, no?


----------



## Indy Driver

Not even close. Uber doesn't pay me to drive to a "surge" area, but once I'm there they sure are quick to send me requests 20 minutes and 10 miles away back by my house where there is no surge. I would not have left my house if there was no surge. I wouldn't drive on icy roads in 10° weather for a straight rate. Surge had been through the roof for a few days because of the weather we've had. Interstates were closed, planes were grpunded, and people weren't on the roads. I wouldn't have been either without the surge. Riders expect a surge charge with weather like this as they should. Cabs are a 3-4 hour wait and cost more than a high surge charge anyway. So no, not even close to the same thing. Without the surge there wouldn't be aNY drivers on the road and that's exactly why I went home which doesn't profit me or Uber. Bad idea on their part, not the first tI'm and definitely not the last.


----------



## Shangsta

Indy Driver said:


> you can be in the exact middle of the surge zone and then get multiple request from 20+ minutes away with no surge


Are you a new driver? Happens all the time.

Drivers closer to those pings are ignoring them so they go to the next driver. Thats why you get those pings, they are trying to get surge too.

The surge probably disappeared because at 7x, no one was ordering. Pax will often wait out a surge that big


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Yeah the majority of people wait it out at that amount , you'll get a few people who just don't care and want to get home no matter what the cost it . 

It is kinda weird that you're saying that it was at 7X and then no surge instantly . It usually does drop slowly 

Yesterday Denver hit 9X and I didn't get a ping until it dropped to 5X


----------



## Indy Driver

I've been driving for Uber for a couple years. I do understand people don't always want to pay the surge and will wait it out. My point is it went from 7× to no surge at all instantly. Normally it slowly drops down from 7 to 5 to 3 etc... I got 3 requests from 20 minutes away with no surge which it's laughable to think I would leave the middle of a 7× surge zone to potentially lose money by driving 20 minutes away to pick somebody up. I usually won't drive over 15 minutes or 7 miles away. I've done it before only to take somebody home from the grocery store 2 minutes from their house. I made less than $2, subtract gas to and from, wear and tear, not even counting my time, and I broke even at best. I probably lost money. It's happened a handful of times so I kind of made guidelines in order to make sure stuff like that doesn't happen.


----------



## Shangsta

Indy Driver said:


> I've been driving for Uber for a couple years. I do understand people don't always want to pay the surge and will wait it out. My point is it went from 7× to no surge at all instantly. Normally it slowly drops down from 7 to 5 to 3 etc... I got 3 requests from 20 minutes away with no surge which it's laughable to think I would leave the middle of a 7× surge zone to potentially lose money by driving 20 minutes away to pick somebody up. I usually won't drive over 15 minutes or 7 miles away. I've done it before only to take somebody home from the grocery store 2 minutes from their house. I made less than $2, subtract gas to and from, wear and tear, not even counting my time, and I broke even at best. I probably lost money. It's happened a handful of times so I kind of made guidelines in order to make sure stuff like that doesn't happen.


The surge disappearing immediately is odd for sure. Like Jimmy said it usually decreases gradually.

The long pings are just how the system works. When other drivers are trying to get surge too, the riders in non surge area get ignored and drivers 20 minutes away get pings.


----------



## renbutler

I'm also in Indy, but I don't see large surges disappear completely.

Sometimes it will seem like it's suddenly gone, but it's just the glitchy app. Zoom in or zoom out to refresh the page.


----------



## Ubercycle

Indy Driver said:


> Not even close. Uber doesn't pay me to drive to a "surge" area, but once I'm there they sure are quick to send me requests 20 minutes and 10 miles away back by my house where there is no surge. I would not have left my house if there was no surge. I wouldn't drive on icy roads in 10° weather for a straight rate. Surge had been through the roof for a few days because of the weather we've had. Interstates were closed, planes were grpunded, and people weren't on the roads. I wouldn't have been either without the surge. Riders expect a surge charge with weather like this as they should. Cabs are a 3-4 hour wait and cost more than a high surge charge anyway. So no, not even close to the same thing. Without the surge there wouldn't be aNY drivers on the road and that's exactly why I went home which doesn't profit me or Uber. Bad idea on their part, not the first tI'm and definitely not the last.


Let's be Claire, if you see 5x Surge on your app in one area or zone, that's an invitation from Uber to you to join that area and the reward is the 5x rate. you can not see surge within 50 mils right? why? because Uber will not count on you to join 50 mils away zone. so we need some kind of guarantees, when my app shows 5x surge, it must said 5x surge will last 20 minutes for example, if i joined the surge zone within 20 minutes, i need to get at least 1 trip at that surge, if not Uber has to pay me for what they promise me.

for long driving pickup, we need to get paid for, i think more than 2 miles / or 10 minutes away pickup need to be included on trip miles and time taken.
sometimes we drive 4 miles for 0.5 mils trip.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

Eyewitnessed my first surge scam yesterday. Don't know how many got by me before I noticed it yesterday. Was at an area where the surge was over 2. Took a photo of it. Within seconds, the ping came. I readily accepted it only to find out after the trip calculation that the surge was just above 1. Uber is giving their usual bs about the fare calculation was correct. I've learned a few things from that experience.
1. Always take a photo of the surge values. Better still if you can take a video.
2. Look at the details of the ping very carefully. It shows the surge value, uber type and pax rating. From now on, if the surge in ping is lower than the one shown on the app area, I'm ignoring that ping.
3. I'm also ignoring cheapskates who wanna ping for pool when the surge goes up. If they don't wanna pay when demand is high, then just wait for a bloody cab. It's really a shame that uber scams its drivers over pax.


----------



## renbutler

Ultimate Warrior said:


> Eyewitnessed my first surge scam yesterday. Don't know how many got by me before I noticed it yesterday. Was at an area where the surge was over 2. Took a photo of it. Within seconds, the ping came. I readily accepted it only to find out after the trip calculation that the surge was just above 1. Uber is giving their usual bs about the fare calculation was correct. I've learned a few things from that experience.
> 1. Always take a photo of the surge values. Better still if you can take a video.
> 2. Look at the details of the ping very carefully. It shows the surge value, uber type and pax rating. From now on, if the surge in ping is lower than the one shown on the app area, I'm ignoring that ping.
> 3. I'm also ignoring cheapskates who wanna ping for pool when the surge goes up. If they don't wanna pay when demand is high, then just wait for a bloody cab. It's really a shame that uber scams its drivers over pax.


Actually, the surge map is slightly delayed.

#2 is the only thing that matters. Whatever they show on the ping screen is the real surge. If it's too low, don't accept it.


----------



## Shangsta

Ubercycle said:


> when my app shows 5x surge, it must said 5x surge will last 20 minutes for example,


Surge isnt meant to encourage drivers to drive to the area. Its to encourage drivers in the area to go online.



Ultimate Warrior said:


> 2. Look at the details of the ping very carefully. It shows the surge value, uber type and pax rating. From now on, if the surge in ping is lower than the one shown on the app area, I'm ignoring that ping.


Be careful with that. Its easy to completely miss a surge hoping for the rate to rise and then the surge disappears completely. I can tell if the surge is building or plateauing and will take a ride or keep waiting accordingly.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

Shangsta said:


> Surge isnt meant to encourage drivers to drive to the area. Its to encourage drivers in the area to go online.


But isn't that what uber tells drivers to do indirectly? Surge means there's more demand than supply and uber wants to meet the supply hence the surge. No?


----------



## Ubercycle

Shangsta said:


> Surge isnt meant to encourage drivers to drive to the area. Its to encourage drivers in the area to go online.


Uber shows you what they want you to see, you can see when it surging in Phoenixville ( 30 miles away from Philadelphia ) while you can not see the airport queue, which is only 9 miles from Philly.
They can hide surge data from you if you're not concerned.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

Ubercycle said:


> Uber shows you what they want you to see, you can see when it surging in Phoenixville ( 30 miles away from Philadelphia ) while you can not see the airport queue, which is only 9 miles from Philly.


Yes I've learned this. But the beef I have is not about this. It's the fact that I'm at the surge area. It says one figure. I switch my app online. The surge value remains. The ping comes in within seconds and the area is within that same surge area but the surge value in the ping is half the value shown in the app. That's what I call outright dishonesty. Has anyone sued uber for this? I've heard there is a class action suit going on. I'm curious to at least read about it - not declaring that I'm ready to join in.


----------



## Ubercycle

Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yes I've learned this. But the beef I have is not about this. It's the fact that I'm at the surge area. It says one figure. I switch my app online. The surge value remains. The ping comes in within seconds and the area is within that same surge area but the surge value in the ping is half the value shown in the app. That's what I call outright dishonesty. Has anyone sued uber for this? I've heard there is a class action suit going on. I'm curious to at least read about it - not declaring that I'm ready to join in.


Their excuse will be "system glitch".


----------



## Ubercycle

The fact is, Uber is making more money without surge.
and high fares is not good for growing company.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

Ubercycle said:


> The fact is, Uber is making more money without surge.
> and high fares is not good for growing company.


Is there a way to reveal their deceit (to the drivers)?


----------



## Ubercycle

you are independent contractor, so they pay you for the work you performed.
you have the right to discuss the gain and expenses, and accept or reject the job.

Uber has customers, need rides, available drivers are not enough, Uber can not force them to go online or even drive because they are not employees, so they Use surge as Lure to drive.
Uber pays guarantee hours and x2 fare out of pocket( riders pay regular fare) for certain drivers, to build customer loyalty, Uber is investing money on robocars to secure their business, they can not count on independent drivers.
Do you think you can compete as a driver with Uber self-driving cars?
drivers don't cost Uber any money, on the other hand, self-driving cars cost a lot of money, so robocars must receive more requests than human driver to cover the daily cost....


----------



## Ubercycle

Indy Driver said:


> Has anybody else noticed that within the last 6 months surge shows up, you can be in the exact middle of the surge zone and then get multiple request from 20+ minutes away with no surge? I also watched today as I drove downtown, the surge went from 7×(which is the only reason I'm on the road in icy 10° weather) to absolutely nothing instantly. Normally it goes down slowly. Uber tricks drivers into getting online via fake surge. Its deceitful and I just turn my app off and wait. I will not reward them for that. I wish they treated drivers better, at least allow tipping if they're going to screw us on surge, it costs them nothing and makes the difference between this being worth it...


It's not just the surge, Uber misses with drivers, trip matching option too, it happened to me 3 times, i had a request, 2 minutes away to pick up the rider, when Uber switched my rider with another driver and replaced him with a new rider 9 minutes away.


----------



## renbutler

Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yes I've learned this. But the beef I have is not about this. It's the fact that I'm at the surge area. It says one figure. I switch my app online. The surge value remains. The ping comes in within seconds and the area is within that same surge area but the surge value in the ping is half the value shown in the app. That's what I call outright dishonesty. Has anyone sued uber for this? I've heard there is a class action suit going on. I'm curious to at least read about it - not declaring that I'm ready to join in.


The ping came in _because_ the surge dropped. It just takes a minute or so to fully reflect on everybody's driver map.

It's not dishonesty -- it's a lagging driver app. It would be dishonesty if the PING showed one surge value, but the pay showed another.

Just think of it this way: The map is a guide, but the ping is gospel.

It's that simple.

EDIT: Oh, and here's another thing to help you keep your sanity: DON'T CHASE SURGES!


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

renbutler said:


> It's not dishonesty -- it's a lagging driver app. It would be dishonesty if the PING showed one surge value, but the pay showed another.


Yeah but funny thing is there's no lag or error in the app when they deduct uber fees!


----------



## renbutler

Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yeah but funny thing is there's no lag or error in the app when they deduct uber fees!


That's a weird reply.

If you are so concerned about a short lag, just use the rider app to know what the true surge is at a given moment.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

renbutler said:


> That's a weird reply.
> 
> If you are so concerned about a short lag, just use the rider app to know what the true surge is at a given moment.


Yes thanks for that tip about using the rider app. I have been using it to park myself away from concentrated bunches of drivers. Looks like there's another layer of use for that ride app which I didn't think about.

Incidentally, why do you say my reply was weird? Don't you feel that uber favors the rider and gives drivers a tough time?


----------



## renbutler

Ultimate Warrior said:


> Incidentally, why do you say my reply was weird? Don't you feel that uber favors the rider and gives drivers a tough time?


Aside from their sh!tty customer support, they've never given me any serious problems as a driver.

The things most people complain about are actually just basic economics. I don't care for the low base rates (I drive only surges and XL on weekends as a result), but I really don't blame Uber for it. If enough people agree to drive at low rates, they would be stupid to pay any more than that. They also seem to make mistakes in some people's pay, but it seems like a lot of them eventually get resolved, and we usually get to hear only one side of each story anyway.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

renbutler said:


> we usually get to hear only one side of each story anyway.


Most wise words sir! I also pity uber support. They must have a shitty job always hearing our complaints.


----------



## renbutler

Ultimate Warrior said:


> Most wise words sir! I also pity uber support. They must have a shitty job always hearing our complaints.


Speaking of which, this is usually where people start attacking me for being an Uber "shill" or something similar.

Despite the fact that I said I hate their customer service, and that their base rates are too low for me to drive, I often get attacked because _I don't hate Uber enough. 
_
Being balanced about the pros and cons of Uber and actually liking some things about driving for them is often met with strong disapproval by many around here.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

renbutler said:


> Speaking of which, this is usually where people start attacking me for being an Uber "shill" or something similar.
> 
> Despite the fact that I said I hate their customer service, and that their base rates are too low for me to drive, I often get attacked because _I don't hate Uber enough. _


Haha...that's kinda like how I feel but I think I do hate uber enough but I love driving. Now I'm in a quandary


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Passengers don't care for surges, and Surge will cause a number of passengers to decline to ride, cancel trips, delay their trips until the Surge subsides or take a bus or a cab.

All of those possible actions cause the Surge to go away.


----------



## Polomarko

It is amazing that some drivers, even today, cannot get conclude that UBER is a SCAM.
So why surge should be deferent?


----------



## renbutler

Polomarko said:


> It is amazing that some drivers, even today, cannot get conclude that UBER is a SCAM.
> So why surge should be deferent?


Every time I've ever gotten a ping from a rider in a surge area, I was paid the surge as indicated on the ping.

Not sure what makes it a scam...


----------



## mikechch

[QUOTE="renbutler, post: 1873406, member: 22155"

The things most people complain about are actually just basic economics. I don't care for the low base rates (I drive only surges and XL on weekends as a result), but I really don't blame Uber for it. If enough people agree to drive at low rates, they would be stupid to pay any more than that.[/QUOTE]

This exactly. Obviously they will pay the least they have to. it's up to drivers to stop driving for pittance.


----------



## Shangsta

Polomarko said:


> It is amazing that some drivers, even today, cannot get conclude that UBER is a SCAM.
> So why surge should be deferent?


No, some of us just understand how Uber is structured and make the system work for us. You should try it.

If you dont like the surge on a ping, ignore it and hope for a higher surge.


----------



## Ubercycle

Enjoy the surge, and save screenshots for souvenirs, because self-driving cars are going to eliminate the shortage of drivers.
instead of raising the fare ( surging) Uber system will send enough cars.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

That will probably not be as rosy a situation as uber or the self driving car manufacturers want it to turn it to be. Self driving cars on the road are not similar to driverless trains which run on tracks specifically built for it and there are no obstructions. Driverless cars on the other hand have to contend with cars with drivers, constantly changing traffic conditions, anticipation of other vehicles or the possible habits of other drivers (which experienced drivers sometimes can determine). It's not going to be as smooth as the train on the track. We'll have to wait and see but I suppose after several class action lawsuits, these driverless cars may be put on hold or governments may have to construct separate roads for them. Not to mention the vandalism that can take place within the car. Uber will be spending quite a bit there. There's a video of a driverless bus in China being put on trial. You can see that for the purpose of this trial, a fairly underused roads was chosen for the demo. In actual conditions, traffic is not that kind. You will also see that the start off after the traffic light turned green was slow. Super for safety but in a bumper to bumper jam, this bus is not going to be moving much. Lastly, I feel people want to have a human being to interact with if something happens or when they can anticipate something to happen (like a car accident when in a car). I don't know how others feel but I would like to have a driver to communicate with or perhaps help me if I'm stuck. Similarly, I want to be operated by a human surgeon not a surgeonless theatre. That's just me.


----------



## Ubercycle

> I feel people want to have a human being to interact with if something happens or when they can anticipate something to happen (like a car accident when in a car). I don't know how others feel but I would like to have a driver to communicate with or perhaps help me if I'm stuck. Similarly, I want to be operated by a human surgeon not a surgeonless theatre. That's just me


Me too.
That's exactly what many riders told me, they won't trust a computer to drive them to their destination.


----------



## tyson.c.

Shangsta said:


> Are you a new driver? Happens all the time.
> 
> Drivers closer to those pings are ignoring them so they go to the next driver. Thats why you get those pings, they are trying to get surge too.
> 
> The surge probably disappeared because at 7x, no one was ordering. Pax will often wait out a surge that big


You have to have pax ordering to get surge. Supply and demand. If no pax were requesting surge wouldnt get that high. THINK ABOUT IT. surge doesn't go from 0 - 9 at one time, so it shouldnt drop at one time. If that were the case, ALL passengers would get picked up at once, or within 2 minutes of each other


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

tyson.c. said:


> surge doesn't go from 0 - 9 at one time, so it shouldnt drop at one time. If that were the case, ALL passengers would get picked up at once, or within 2 minutes of each other


This happened to me. I switched my app off and drove to surge area. Turned app on and waited. App started showing surges. Area I was at was above 2. Within seconds I got a ping. Pickup location was within 500m, so I was sure the surge was still that same surge I saw me seconds ago. My noob mistake was not to look at the surge in the ping. After sending the pax home, I got the estimated payout which was just above 1. I'm still sorting this out with uber. I took photos of the surge at that time and showed them the GPS location of the pickup based on my trip detail. They still refuse to pay the difference. How can the surge just drop by half within seconds. And the location I was at was an isolated one. I do believe uber's app is designed to show drivers a higher surge than actual.


----------



## renbutler

Ubercycle said:


> Me too.
> That's exactly what many riders told me, they won't trust a computer to drive them to their destination.


People tend to fear change. As things evolve, it might become the opposite -- people won't trust other people to drive them.

That change will take a long time.

The problem is how public the change is. Compare it to commercial planes, which pretty much fly themselves anymore. People adapted to this mostly because they have no idea what happens behind a cockpit door, and they weren't really aware that the pilot isn't much more than a failsafe and a friendly voice over the intercom.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

renbutler said:


> People tend to fear change. As things evolve, it might become the opposite -- people won't trust other people to drive them.
> 
> That change will take a long time.
> 
> The problem is how public the change is. Compare it to commercial planes, which pretty much fly themselves anymore. People adapted to this mostly because they have no idea what happens behind a cockpit door, and they weren't really aware that the pilot isn't much more than a failsafe and a friendly voice over the intercom.


Yeap but airlines pay pilots 5 figure salaries nonetheless and there are 2 or 3 of them on-board. A hefty price for a failsafe because people would probably not fly without.


----------



## Ubercycle

renbutler said:


> People tend to fear change. As things evolve, it might become the opposite -- people won't trust other people to drive them.
> 
> That change will take a long time.
> 
> The problem is how public the change is. Compare it to commercial planes, which pretty much fly themselves anymore. People adapted to this mostly because they have no idea what happens behind a cockpit door, and they weren't really aware that the pilot isn't much more than a failsafe and a friendly voice over the intercom.


New jersy state is testing these cars, and they require a driver to seat behind the wheel at all times to take over the controls in the event of a technology failure or emergency


----------



## renbutler

Ubercycle said:


> New jersy state is testing these cars, and they require a driver to seat behind the wheel at all times to take over the controls in the event of a technology failure or emergency


Right, just like with airplanes, taking 95% of the control out of human hands is the easy part. It's that last 5% that will take some leaps of technology and faith.


----------



## IndyUber86

Indy Driver said:


> Has anybody else noticed that within the last 6 months surge shows up, you can be in the exact middle of the surge zone and then get multiple request from 20+ minutes away with no surge? I also watched today as I drove downtown, the surge went from 7×(which is the only reason I'm on the road in icy 10° weather) to absolutely nothing instantly. Normally it goes down slowly. Uber tricks drivers into getting online via fake surge. Its deceitful and I just turn my app off and wait. I will not reward them for that. I wish they treated drivers better, at least allow tipping if they're going to screw us on surge, it costs them nothing and makes the difference between this being worth it...


Yes. that has happened to me multiple times. It happened during Halloween this year. Not sure why?


----------



## Ubercycle

IndyUber86 said:


> Yes. that has happened to me multiple times. It happened during Halloween this year. Not sure why?


You said Halloween, it may be regular map with surge Halloween mask.


----------



## phillipzx3

renbutler said:


> People tend to fear change. As things evolve, it might become the opposite -- people won't trust other people to drive them.
> 
> That change will take a long time.
> 
> The problem is how public the change is. Compare it to commercial planes, which pretty much fly themselves anymore. People adapted to this mostly because they have no idea what happens behind a cockpit door, and they weren't really aware that the pilot isn't much more than a failsafe and a friendly voice over the intercom.


But with $75,000 plus in training, testing and licensing behind him/her. Not to mention the 1500 plus hours required to be a "fail-safe." 

Most commercial flying is not done in an aircraft with an autopilot exotic enough to remove the pilot.


----------



## renbutler

phillipzx3 said:


> But with $75,000 plus in training, testing and licensing behind him/her. Not to mention the 1500 plus hours required to be a "fail-safe."
> 
> Most commercial flying is not done in an aircraft with an autopilot exotic enough to remove the pilot.


Uh, yeah, read post #42.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Indy Driver said:


> Has anybody else noticed that within the last 6 months surge shows up, you can be in the exact middle of the surge zone and then get multiple request from 20+ minutes away with no surge? I also watched today as I drove downtown, the surge went from 7×(which is the only reason I'm on the road in icy 10° weather) to absolutely nothing instantly.


Not too many people are willing to pay 7 times the usual price for a good or service unless there is a real good reason. Particularly if they can wait.

I guess this Tuesday the price of candy and roses will surge, but guys figuring out how to postpone meeting their gal for Valentines Day until the 15th because they had to "work late" or some other reason will gt bargains.

It only makes sense that massive increases in price would be very transient.


----------



## Hoodat

Indy Driver said:


> Has anybody else noticed that within the last 6 months surge shows up, you can be in the exact middle of the surge zone and then get multiple request from 20+ minutes away with no surge? I also watched today as I drove downtown, the surge went from 7×(which is the only reason I'm on the road in icy 10° weather) to absolutely nothing instantly. Normally it goes down slowly. Uber tricks drivers into getting online via fake surge. Its deceitful and I just turn my app off and wait. I will not reward them for that. I wish they treated drivers better, at least allow tipping if they're going to screw us on surge, it costs them nothing and makes the difference between this being worth it...


----------



## chefclean2017

Surge is a joke- I mean I actually laugh outloud (one rider asked what was so funny and I said "Surge") when I see it in my area. This morning I noticed the Colored Triangles right on the edge of where I was. I turned towards the madness and the colors reduced as I drove in. Smaller and smaller until- gone! Never made it into the Money Zone. I feel that Uber, as a company, is horrible. They treat their drivers like crap. Surge is a great example of that.


----------



## Hoodat

Indy Driver said:


> Has anybody else noticed that within the last 6 months surge shows up, you can be in the exact middle of the surge zone and then get multiple request from 20+ minutes away with no surge? I also watched today as I drove downtown, the surge went from 7×(which is the only reason I'm on the road in icy 10° weather) to absolutely nothing instantly. Normally it goes down slowly. Uber tricks drivers into getting online via fake surge. Its deceitful and I just turn my app off and wait. I will not reward them for that. I wish they treated drivers better, at least allow tipping if they're going to screw us on surge, it costs them nothing and makes the difference between this being worth





Indy Driver said:


> Has anybody else noticed that within the last 6 months surge shows up, you can be in the exact middle of the surge zone and then get multiple request from 20+ minutes away with no surge? I also watched today as I drove downtown, the surge went from 7×(which is the only reason I'm on the road in icy 10° weather) to absolutely nothing instantly. Normally it goes down slowly. Uber tricks drivers into getting online via fake surge. Its deceitful and I just turn my app off and wait. I will not reward them for that. I wish they treated drivers better, at least allow tipping if they're going to screw us on surge, it costs them nothing and makes the difference between this being worth it...


----------

